# PC Zusammenstellen Nach der Konfirmation



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Entaro Tassadar erstmal Liebe Leute
Ich bin 14,da bald meine Konfirmation ansteht und Ich mir danach meinen ersten eigenen Rechner zusammenstellen möchte wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt?
Wichtige Punkte:
-Budget:1200-1500 (ergibt sich aus der Spendabelkeit meiner 15 Gäste aber 1200 sind aufjedenfall drin(1000 krieg ich von Oma und Mama  und die Gäste werden wohl mehr als insgesamt 200 springen lassen))
-Kann nicht selbst zusammenbauen(macht eine PC Firma für mich hab nen 50 Prozent Gutschein dafür)
-Kein Monitor vorhanden(Ein Samsung Syncmaster ist eigentlich meine Vorstellung
-Maus und Tastatur sind nicht nötig hab schon welche 
-Headset: Hab ein Razer Banshee HS was aber probleme macht.(Ich muss die erste Halbe Stunde vom Gespräch das Mikro an den Mund halten damit ich sprechen.Neuste Firmware und alles ist drauf) <<< Lösungsvorschläge? wenn nicht kauf ich mir ein neues. Wollte eigentlich wieder ein Razer nehmen hab noch Amazon Garantie also ist das kein Problem.
-ER ist zum zocken sollte bei den neuesten Spielen mindestens Einstellungen auf Hoch schaffen ohne Laggs.
-Vorlieben:Nvidia und Intel (bei der Graka lass ich mich aber auch gern überreden ne AMD zu nehmen.) 
-Prozessor: Am liebsten den Neuen i5 Ivy Bridge
-SSD: Ist der Unterschied wirklich so gravierend. Wenn ja klärt mich mit der Materie ein bisschen auf,weil ich schon oft gesehen hab das ne SSD nicht als normale Festplatte benutzt wird sondern neben ner SATA III weswegen das?Wegen Windows?
-Betriebsystem: Win 7(müsste ins Budget mit eingebaut werden) _*niemals Win 8 Scheiß auf Metro kacheln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Danke im Vorraus!
*_


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Mit dem Budget ist eine Menge drin. Da kannst du in die Vollen greifen und den i5 3570k nehmen. 
Von der GTX 680 gibts bisher nur Referenzdesign. Hier würde ich dann eher eine AMD 7970 nehmen. Eine von Sapphire mit Dual Lüfter.
Eine SSD lohnt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Ok die GTX 680 hats mir ja eigentlich angetan aber ich wollte warten auf 670 wenn das nicht alzu lange dauert weil die 680 mir ein (Tick) zu Teuer ist


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Wann willst du denn kaufen?
Bzw bis wann muss das Zeug bei deinem Händler sein?


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Du weißt wer ich bin oder GoldenMic?
eigentlich Ende April anfang Mai


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

FireCracker schrieb:


> Ok die GTX 680 hats mir ja eigentlich angetan aber ich wollte warten auf 670 wenn das nicht alzu lange dauert weil die 680 mir ein (Tick) zu Teuer ist


 
Stimmt. Du brauchst auch noch einen Monitor. Der kostet um 200€ wenn du einen guten willst.
Das musst du dann vom reinen Rechner Budget abziehen.
Die AMD ist jetzt nicht schlecht aber wenn du lieber Nvidia willst ist das i.O.
Wann aber die GTX 670 kommt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vielleicht im Mai. Vielleicht im Juni. 
Wenn du darauf warten kannst mach das. Dann kannst du auch gleich ein Ivy Bridge System nehmen.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Also meine absicht waren ne GTX 670 und ne i5 3570k oder 3550 weiß ja nich ob der Unterschied davon gravierend ist oder nicht


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Mit dem 3570k kannst du übertakten. Mit dem anderen nicht.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Ist das gravierend hab keine Ahnung , weiß nur vom lieben GoldenMic ausm Homerj Forum das selbstbau PCs besser und meist für die Leistung eine viel bessere Preisleistung haben.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. April 2012)

FireCracker schrieb:


> Ist das gravierend



Meinst du gravierend nicht übertakten zu können? Ich denke für Spiele und Internet musst du mit dem Ivy I5 nicht übertakten können, viel Ahnung habe ich vom übertakten (noch) nicht, aber dafür musst du das nicht zwingend meiner Meinung nach. 

Falls ich falsch liege, berichtigt mich bitte.

Grüße, DieMangoKiwi


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

FireCracker schrieb:


> Ist das gravierend hab keine Ahnung , weiß nur vom lieben GoldenMic ausm Homerj Forum das selbstbau PCs besser und meist für die Leistung eine viel bessere Preisleistung haben.


 
Nein. GoldenMic hat absolut keine Ahnung.  Natürlich sind Fertig PCs von Media Markt oder Medion besser. 





Neeee ich veräppel dich nur. Natürlich ist ein selbst zusammengestellter PC besser weil du dort genau das drin hast was du haben willst und nicht irgendein Müll.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Ich hoffe ja das der Lieber GoldenMic uns gleich einen Vortrag hält obs gravierend ist oder nicht


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

FireCracker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das der Lieber GoldenMic uns gleich einen Vortrag hält obs gravierend ist oder nicht


 
Du hast ein ansehnliches Budget. Damit ist schon eine Menge drin gerade wenn du selbst zusammenstellst.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Ich mach mir trotzdem Sorgen wegen dem Monitor.
Ich hatte den angepeilt Samsung SyncMaster T24A550 - Preis ab €222,00 - CHIP Online


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Du hast 1200-1500€
Damit kannst du - wenn du eh auf Ivy warten willst - einen i5(ob nun mit K oder ohne K) kaufen, womoglich sogar eine GTX 680(im Custom Design) oder eben eine andere Graka die ins Budget passt und an sich dürfte auch nichts gegen eine SSD bei dem Budget sprechen.
Was nun genau Sinn macht kann man jetzt eben schlecht sagen da die Teile alle noch nicht raus sind und auch nicht ganz klar ist wie sich die Preise ändern bzw. was die Produkte überhaupt kosten.

Du solltest dir aber vllt bis dahin über ein paar Dinge klar werden:
-Willst du dir die Möglichkeit die CPU zu übertakten offen halten oder nicht?
-Willst du eine SSD oder nicht? 
Dazu gleich mal diese 2 Threads: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
-Ist es dir wichtig das der Rechner leise/besonders leise ist?
-Auf was kommt es dir bei dem Monitor an? Wieviel Zoll? Welche Auflösung/Bildverhältnis? 120hz/3d?


Solche Dinge eben. Damit man dann eben schneller sagen kann was du kaufen solltest und sich eben nicht an solchen Fragen aufhängen muss.

Und ja ich kenne dich


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Danke auf dich ist verlass
also bei der SSD hab ich gehört die ssd 830 von samsung ist gut die würde ich dann in 256 gb nehmen kostet glaub ich ungefähr für jeden gb 1 euro, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher.Also das mit übertakten bei den preiseinschätzungen ja das sind eh nur 30-40 euro dann nehm ich die mit übertakten.Und die graka wird sich entscheiden wieviel geld ich nun genau bekomme.
Beim rest könnt ihr mir sagen was gut ist.
Zu den Geräuschen solange es mir nicht die Ohren raushaut ist es in Ordnung und ich noch den Sound von Games hören kann.
Glaubst du die 256 GB reichen für Win7, BF3,Skyrim+paar Mods, Me1-3,SC2 +Addons Natürlich,XCOM Enemy Unknown (Reamke),C&CGenerals2,Diablo 3+ Addon,1-2 Total Wars und n paar neue Games Später will natürlich nicht alles gleichzeitig drauf haben nur Skyrim+addons;SC2+Addons,D3+addons,C&C


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Die 830er ist bei mir seid ~2200 Stunden im Betrieb und funktioniert ohne Probleme. Wichtig ist eben das man die paar Regeln beachtet die mit der Handhabung einer SSD zusammenhängen.
Wegem dem Übertakten: Es gibt an sich 2 Optionen:
1. Übertakungsoption offen lassen bedeutet: Mehrkosten bei der CPU, stärkerer Kühler von nöten und beim Board kann man auch den besseren Chipsatz nehmen( Beispielsweise i5-3xxxk, Thermalright Hr-02 Macho, Z77 Board)
2. Übertaktungsoption weglassen: Billigere CPU da kein offener Multi nötig, keine starke Kühlung nötig, eventuell anderes Board/Chipsatz ( Beispielsweise i5-3xxx(non-k), Boxed Kühler oder Kühler bis ~20€, H77 Board)

Das kann Gesamt schon nen Preisunterschied von wenigen eben den 30-40€ machen oder eben Aufpreis für CPU(20-30€), Board(je nach Ausstattung) und Kühler(25-65€) machen.
Daher die Frage.

Generell würde ich bei so nem Budget die Übertaktungsoption schon mitnehmen, wenn du aber von vorherein kein Risiko eingehen willst dann kannst du es auch weglassen.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

also das kann ich dann ja gucken ob mir das vom preis her wert ist wenn ich 16 bin will ich sowieso nen mini job machen und kann die teile notfalls austauschen,wenn ich mich dagegen entschieden hab.
Und zur SSD ich glaub bei musik und filmen ist es nicht nötig das auf die ssd zu packen und die treiber der tastatur etc auch.

Und das Schöne ist,wenn ich Erwachsen bin muss keine Wohnung bezahlen da Meine Mum 2 Häuser hat und ich dann ne Wohnung bekomme das sind die 600-1000 Euro schon mehr im Monat kommt halt auf den Job und die Ausbildung drauf an aber das Problem hab ich nicht da kann ich mir dann öfter aktuelle Hardware leisten.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Du könntest auch einen Xeon nehmen aber ich weiß nicht wann die Ivy Xeon auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Also da ich auch keine Ahnung habe wann die Xeons kommen wir die Entscheidung zwischen nem i5 - k oder non-k fallen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Das würde ich auch sagen und da das Budget da ist würde ich klar den i5 3570k nehmen und einen guten Kühler.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Solange er nicht übertaktet hätte er mehr davon wenn er das Geld eher in Graka oder SSD steckt.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Solange er nicht übertaktet hätte er mehr davon wenn er das Geld eher in Graka oder SSD steckt.


 
Was kommt denn nach der GTX 680 noch?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Du musst auch bedenken das er auch noch nen Monitor will.
1500€ sind da viel aber wenns dann doch nur 1200€ sind kann man drüber nachdenken wie man es sinnvoller aufteilt.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob Ende April nur die beiden "K" Modelle kommen oder auch die non K Modelle. Es kann sein dass die erst Ende Mai kommen.
Und wenn du eine GTX 670 nimmst die 300€ kostet ist der Sprung zur nächst stärkeren einfach zu groß. Denn die 7970 oder GTX 680 werden wohl bei 460-500€ bleiben.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Also wenn die SSD die ich jetzt eigentlich doch schon will und die GPU darunter leiden nehme ich die normale.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Intel Ivy Bridge: Finaler Marktstart für Mobile und Desktop am 29. April

Sieben


Wir werden dann Ende April/Anfang Mai sehen was am sinnvollsten ist von den preisen her.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Hab mal ne farge wieviel kostet bei ner PC Service Firma normalerweise so ein zusammenbauen 50Euro?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Kommt drauf an. Nur der Zusammenbau oder auch die Installation?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Bei den Onlineshops kostet das zwischen 20 und 90€.
Was ein PC Laden nimmt kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Das ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

FireCracker schrieb:


> Entaro Tassadar erstmal Liebe Leute
> Ich bin 14,da bald meine Konfirmation ansteht und Ich mir danach meinen ersten eigenen Rechner zusammenstellen möchte wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt?
> Wichtige Punkte:
> -Budget:1200-1500 (ergibt sich aus der Spendabelkeit meiner 15 Gäste aber 1200 sind aufjedenfall drin(1000 krieg ich von Oma und Mama  und die Gäste werden wohl mehr als insgesamt 200 springen lassen))
> ...


 




Was könnt ihr mir zum Headset Problem raten


----------



## FireCracker (7. April 2012)

Konfigurations Prototyp:

*CPU*:i5 3570/3570k???
*Mainboard*:Asrock z77 Extreme 4
*Arbeitsspeicher*:http://www.etest-hardware.de/Hardwa...engeance-CMSX8GX3M2A1866C10.Test-Details.html
*GPU*:NVidia GeForce GTX 5/680/70???
*SSD*:Samsung SSD 830 256 GB
*Festplatte*:Samsung Spinpoint F3R 1000GB, SATA II (HE103SJ)???
*DVD Brenner*:Samsung SH-S223C
*Netzteil*: Pure Power L8 CM 530
*Gehäuse*:http://mobil.idealo.de/preisverglei...roduct/2486657_-syclone-ii-blau-aerocool.html
*Monitor*:Samsung SyncMaster*S24A350H
*Kühler*: -
(HeadSet):Razer...


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Den i5 3570k solltest du nehmen.
Als Mainboard ist das Asrock Z77 Extreme4 zu empfehlen oder das Pro4.
Bei der Grafikkarte musst du schauen. Die GTX 680 ist teuer. Die GTX 670 gibt es noch nicht.
Als HDD kannst du was von Samsung nehmen.
Das Pure Power L8 CM530 ist als Netzteil ausreichend.
Beim Gehäuse und Monitor musst du schauen.
Und bei Headsets habe ich keinen Plan.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Konfigurations Prototyp:

CPU:i5 3570k - ich konzentier mich jetzt mal auf die Übertaktungsvariante
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Speicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
GPU: MSI N680GTX-PM2D2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V801-1234R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland - rate aber zu einem Custom Design. Heißt beispielweise MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr II. Bei dem Budget kann man ruhig dazu greifen
SSD:Samsung SSD 830 256 GB - würde hier eher dazu raten: Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland -den restlichen Speicher würde ich aus Preisgründen eher durch normale Platten decken
Festplatte: Beispielsweie ne schnelle Platte mit 7200 Umdrehungen oder eine mit 5400 Umdrehungen sofern du eher wenig Programme davon starten willst
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder aufgrund von Ivy und Kepler: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Gehäuse: Sofern du ne Nvidia nimmst kannst du dich ja vllt für sowas begeistern : Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (NV-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Cooler Master HAF X nVIDIA Edition mit Sichtfenster (NV-942-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich rate eher zu sowas: define in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Monitor: Mh...das würde ich dir raten dich mal an MonKAY zu wenden. Entweder hier oder im anderen Forum. Samsung ist imo oft zu teuer fürs gebotene.
Kühler: Ja neach Gehäuse:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-3PCGH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 140 2-Fan Bundle (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(HeadSet):Logitech G35  -  hab ich mich jedenfalls für entschieden. Kann aber auch zu raten dich hier mal zu informieren:Sound + HiFi 


So hab ichs jedenfalls im Kopf

Kannst ja mal grob drüberrechnen und mir sagen was bei rumkommt


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus nur die Nvidia Gehäuse würden mich doch sehr stören. 
Wieso gibt es eigentlich kein Intel Gehäuse?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2012)

Intel gehäuse sind am Markt gescheitert:
BTX-Format



Aber man bekommt ja immerhin mit jedem Prozessor noch so nen schicken Sticker


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Nein ich meine jetzt ein Intel Gehäuse. So mit blauen LEDs und Intel Schriftzug an der Seite.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Das erste Nvidia sieht ja mal echt heiß aus. rechne ich morgen aus hab ja Sonen schönen teuren 110 euro Rechner von TI für die schule


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Das Gehäuse hat auch 2x USB 3. Ist also ganz modern.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Ihr seit echt nice


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Ich finde das erste auch sehr schick.
214 mm Breite. Da würde wohl auch der Thermalright True Spirit 140 reinpassen, den ich dann empfehlen würde.


Freut mich das dir meine Vorschläge gefallen 

Btw: TI-89?


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Ins CM690 passen Kühler bis 175cm Höhe hinein.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Eben. Dieser wäre 170mm hoch. passt also.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Der hat die 170mm auch nur weil der 140er Lüfter so hoch ist.
Wieso nicht den Macho?


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Nein TI 84 hab aber vor 1 3/4 Jahr kaufen müssen das sind Preise wie bei apple


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der hat die 170mm auch nur weil der 140er Lüfter so hoch ist.
> Wieso nicht den Macho?


 
Weil der Tru Spirit mindestens genausogut kühlt, teilweise sogar leiser ist und weniger Gewichtsbelastung fürs Maiboard bedeutet. Außerdem lässt er mehr Platz im Gehäuse frei wenn man mal nicht nur auf die Höhe schaut. Er ist sehr dünn.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Weil der Tru Spirit mindestens genausogut kühlt, teilweise sogar leiser ist und weniger Gewichtsbelastung fürs Maiboard bedeutet. Außerdem lässt er mehr Platz im Gehäuse frei wenn man mal nicht nur auf die Höhe schaut. Er ist sehr dünn.


 
Hast du ein Benchmark Vergleich oder woher weißt du dass er ebenso gut kühlt und teilweise leiser ist?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Schau doch mal in den Einkaufsführer der aktuellen PCGH


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung wo der ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Fast ganz am Ende in der Print.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

790 zu 858g bedeutet also für dich dass der Macho das Mainboard stark belastet und der andere handzahm damit umgeht.


----------



## ACDSee (8. April 2012)

Seit dem ich den dark Rock Pro c1 drauf habe glaube ich nicht mehr, dass bei ordnungsgemäßer verschraubung ein kühler dem mainboard schadet. Deutlich über 1 kg + Lüfter und keine Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Den Dark rock hatte ich auch bevor ich den H100 gekauft habe.
Da passiert nichts mehr. Die Verschraubung ist heute sehr viel besser als noch vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Also mit 
Monitor:150
Kühler:50
Und win 7:70
Und 256 SSD 
1640 Euro was mit soundkarte


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Wieso willst du denn eine 256GB SSD haben?


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Wegen den vielen Mods von skyrim etc


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

1650 im Schnitt aber gtx 680


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Und die Mods sind so groß dass du 256Gb brauchst?


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Weiß ja net den Preis der twin frozr


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Ja ok 128 gegen auch


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Wenn dein Budget die 256Gb zulässt dann kauf sie dir. Musst du halt schauen wie es mit dem Geld hinkommt.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Dann Wärmens 1625 hatte mainboard vergessen miteinzurechnen


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Die twin frozr wird auf 530 geschätzt die zotac kostet nur 489


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

du kannst dir ja noch mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und Morgen bist du dann schlauer.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

was ist mit soundkarte


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Soundkarte lohnt nur wenn du nen gutes Headset hast was nicht über USB angeschlossen wird.
Ansonsten muss man erst sehen wie sich die Preise bis mai entwickeln.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Ja ok dann keine sk razer setzt auf USB 3.0

Dann hoff ich mal auf genügend konfergeld
Ne konfiguration hätte ich ja schon


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Als Soundkarte kannst du die Asus Xonar Dx nehmen. Die kostet um 55€.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als Soundkarte kannst du die Asus Xonar Dx nehmen. Die kostet um 55€.


 
Und was soll ihm die mit nem USB Headset bringen?


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und was soll ihm die mit nem USB Headset bringen?


 
Benutzt er ein USB Headset?


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Razer Banshee


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Willst du dich nicht soundtechnisch enorm verbessern?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Naja er muss selber wissen wie er sein Budget ausgibt. Gewisse Dinge wie Soka und Kopfhörer kann man jederzeit nachrüsten.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Einen guten Schirm sollte er aber auf jeden Fall nehmen.


----------



## JackOnell (8. April 2012)

FireCracker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ok dann keine sk razer setzt auf USB 3.0
> 
> Dann hoff ich mal auf genügend konfergeld
> Ne konfiguration hätte ich ja schon



Mal OT

Nach meiner konfirmation hatte ich einen 486 dx 2 mit einer v7 mirage graka.
Und nun Toppic 
Höre dir erst mal den onboard Sound an befor du über eine soka nachdenkst


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Dazu müsste er nicht einmal viel ausgeben. Im Gegenteil, bei Verkauf des Banshee würde er sogar noch Gewinn machen.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einen guten Schirm sollte er aber auf jeden Fall nehmen.


 
Redest du vom Bildschirm?


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Redest du vom Bildschirm?


 
Ja. Ich bin schon alt ich lasse Buchstaben weg um Zeit zu sparen. Wer weiß wie lange ich noch lebe.


----------



## JackOnell (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Ich bin schon alt ich lasse Buchstaben weg um Zeit zu sparen. Wer weiß wie lange ich noch lebe.



Wenn man dort gut investiert hat man auch lange was davon und ärgert sich später nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Ich bin schon alt ich lasse Buchstaben weg um Zeit zu sparen. Wer weiß wie lange ich noch lebe.


 


JackOnell schrieb:


> Wenn man dort gut investiert hat man auch lange was davon und ärgert sich später nicht.


 
Dann macht doch mal nen sinnvollen Vorschlag für nen Monitor.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wenn man dort gut investiert hat man auch lange was davon und ärgert sich später nicht.


Genau wie beim Sound. Gute Kopfhörer halten gerne mal 15-20 Jahre und klingen um Welten besser als alle Headsets (ausgenommen das mit der 150€ KH Klasse gleich gute MMX 300).


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Dafür muss man aber leider zuschauen wie man das Mikro halbwegs ordentlich unterbringt.
Ansteckmicro?
Tischmikro?
GoldenMikro?


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Nichts dergleichen, sondern:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic


----------



## JackOnell (8. April 2012)

Lcd technisch bin ich nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand ich selber nutze einen asus VW222U.
EIN 22 ZOLL Gerät mit 2 ms reaktionszeit.

Allerdings ist die Grösse wohl out und vorallem keine 1080p.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Solange dir der Monitor reicht lass ihn.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Ich werf einfach mal den in den Raum:
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wobei es auch andere gute Monitore um 200€ gibt.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Für 300€ würde ich aber schon einen IPS Monitor nehmen.
Auch wenn es dafür eher noch die billigen IPS Teile gibt.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Als TFt würde ich einen Dell 2312hm nehmen.  Kostet 190€.


----------



## JackOnell (8. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werf einfach mal den in den Raum:
> BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Wobei es auch andere gute Monitore um 200€ gibt.



Der ist schon ne Nummer incl 3d.
Ich denke der preis ist auch recht gut wenn ich überlege was was ich für meinen geblecht hab.
Ansonsten würde ich noch Samsung als Marke ins boot werfen.

@ threshold
Der moni bleibt bis die geplante Obsoleszenz Zuschlägt.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

3D ist meiner Meinung noch nicht kaufbar, da die Technik nicht ausgereift ist. Außerdem braucht man immer gleich die doppelte Grafikleistung.


----------



## JackOnell (8. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> 3D ist meiner Meinung noch nicht kaufbar, da die Technik nicht ausgereift ist. Außerdem braucht man immer gleich die doppelte Grafikleistung.



Vllt hat der te noch ne ps3 das läuft genial mit der shutter Brille guter lcd vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Als TFt würde ich einen Dell 2312hm nehmen.  Kostet 190€.


 
Der ist nicht schlecht aber ich halte nichts von billigen IPS Monitoren. Lieber gebe ich da etwas mehr Geld aus.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Ich auch nicht sonderlich viel. Aber für das Geld ist der deutlich besser, als die ganzen gammligen Tn panel. Ohne Budget würde ich ja den empfehlen:

Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland




> Vllt hat der te noch ne ps3 das läuft genial mit der shutter Brille guter lcd vorrausgesetzt.


Trotzdem braucht er dann auf dem PC die doppelte Grafikleistung.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Das ist mein Monitor.
Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wer das Geld hat und den kauft wird nicht enttäuscht sein obwohl es in der Größe auch noch bessere Monitore gibt. Die kosten dann aber auch schon eine Ecke mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Also 30" finde ich zum Gamen zu viel. Auch mit High res.
Mit 24" ist man gut bedient, ab 27" würde ich fast schon zu High Res raten.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

30" zuviel? Ich zocke auf einem 40" TV.  Für Bildbearbeitung steht hier aber noch ein alter Iiyma CRT. :drool:


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Was genau zockst du denn?
Also ich bräuchte da entweder schon ordentlich Abstand oder müsste den Kopf hin und herdrehen


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

BF3, Fm2012, Skyrim.


Anfangs dreht man den Kopf, aber nach 2-3 Tagen hat man sich daran gewöhnt und bewgt nur noch die Augen. Mittlerweile würde ich sogar einen 50" Tv kaufen, wenn die endlich mal mit hoher Aufllösung bezahlbar wäre.
Also diese 38XX*irgendwas.


Für mich ist der TV schon fast "klein".


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Darf man fragen wie weit du wegsitzt?


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Gemessen 80 cm. Jedenfalls beim Shooter und Skyrim zocken. Für FM12 und Need for Speed/Padspiele 3,5 weiter hinten, auf der Couch.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> 30" zuviel? Ich zocke auf einem 40" TV.  Für Bildbearbeitung steht hier aber noch ein alter Iiyma CRT. :drool:


 
Dein 40 Zoll Fernseher hat aber nur 1920x1080 Pixel. 
Ich hab es gerne hochauflösend.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2012)

Ich denke einfach das nicht jeder soviel für nen Monitor ausgeben will bzw. so zocken will.
Aber da kann der TE ja selber was zu sagen.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Mehr Auflösung wäre schon gut, aber leider momentan nicht machbar.


Kommen wir mal wieder zum Thema zurück?


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach das nicht jeder soviel für nen Monitor ausgeben will bzw. so zocken will.
> Aber da kann der TE ja selber was zu sagen.


 
Ein guter TN Monitor reicht auch. Die meiste Zeit sitzt du sowieso gerade davor. Da fällt das mit dem Blickwinkel nicht so auf und die sind günstig, schnell und verbrauchen bei LED nicht viel Strom.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Und das Bild ist sch....äh suboptimal. Dann lieber einen günstigen IPS.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Und das Bild ist sch....äh suboptimal. Dann lieber einen günstigen IPS.


 
Ich hab ja den Vergleich gemacht und wenn du gerade davor sitzt macht es nicht einen großen Unterschied. Eher merkt man den nicht mal.
Ich persönlich kaufe dann doch eher einen guten TN Monitor für 200€ als einen schlechten IPS für den gleichen Preis.
Wenn ISP dann bitte auch mit Budget.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Doch, die Farben sind einfach mies, oftmals sieht es unnatürlich aus etc...(selbst 1:1 verglichen)


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Doch, die Farben sind einfach mies, oftmals sieht es unnatürlich aus etc...(selbst 1:1 verglichen)


 
Ein billiges IPS ist da eben nicht besser. Das ist das Problem.
Vergleich mal billig IPS gegen teuer IPS und dir fallen die Augen aus. Das ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

> Ein billiges IPS ist da eben nicht besser. Das ist das Problem.


Und wie! das iste in Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Wie gesagt, ich hatte den Dell2412M hier und gegen den Samsung SyncMaster S24A450BW schwarz, 24" (LS24A450BWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland verglichen.


Gegen meinen alten 245b wars noch beschissener.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Samsung war doch noch nie gut.
Die verbauen billige Elektronik um günstig zu sein. Das geht aber auf Kosten der Qualität.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Es ändert nichts daran, daß ein günstiges IPS besser als ein ähnlich teures Tn Panel ist.


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

Ich würde von den Dells, aber das 24" Modell nehmen, also den   Dell U2412M. Der ist laut den Pradtest am besten fürs zocken.
Persönlich würde ich kein TN Panel mehr benutzen, aktuell habe ich eine mit  A-MVA Panels.


----------



## JackOnell (8. April 2012)

27 Zoll sind zuviel oder ? 
Dort konnte ich einen tollen testen


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

zuviel gibt es nicht. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mach es.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Also Mic einer bei Jay hat mir nen 150€ BenQ vorgeschlagen


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Hab ne ps3 ja aber benutz ich für padoptimierte wie assassins creed oder uncharted und mw3 pc würd ich für bf3 und skyrim nehmen Verkauf dann die ps3 Version nur der pc war zu schlecht und ich wollte auf skyrim nicht verzichten


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Sag mal... beherrschst du korrekte, deutsche Interpunktion, Ortographie und Synthax?


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

Und soll uns jetzt unsere Glaskugel sagen welche 150€ Benq der Typ meint?
Gibt davon ja nur kanpp 60 Stück.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Sorry aber ich hasse es mit'm iPhone auf rechtschreibung zu achten


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Und Zeichensetzung das ist so aufwendig


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2012)

Dann wart einfach bis du zu Hause bist oder diktiere deine Texte einfach.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Bin Zuhause hab aber den pc meiner Mum nicht in meinem zimmer


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Vergiss die Zeichensetzung.
Schreib einfach drauf los. Das wird hier schon verstanden.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

BTW: der hier BenQ G2420HDBL


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Der BenQ ist schon in Ordnung für das Geld.
Wenn er dir reicht kaufe ihn.
Du musst ja auch nicht das gesamte Budget auf den Kopf hauen.


----------



## Timsu (8. April 2012)

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag von mir:
Du kaufst dir einen Mittelklasse PC,für 700-800 der vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren aufgerüstet wird. (Das Modell für 1200 wäre vielleicht ein Jahr Später dran).
Das übrig gebliebene Geld investierst du in einen guten Monitor und guten Sound, das hält nämlich länger als schnell veraltende CPUs und Grafikkarten!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Lukystrike (8. April 2012)

Eine SSD lohnt auf jeden Fall der Pc bootet irre schnell. 
Allerdings musst du dann auf jeden Fall eine normale HDD einbauen und jedes mal wenn du ein Spiel installierst den Pfad auf die HDD ändern.
Die SSDs sind ja eig immer zu klein für mehrere Games.
Die neue GTX Serie ist den ATIs der 7 er Reihe überlegen. Ich würde auf die GTX 670 warten.
Wenns schnell gehen muss dann sind die ATIs aber auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Darauf wird's hinauflaufen wenn nicht alzubald ein gtx 670 TI kommt


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Ich Tippe im Mai oder spätestens Anfang Juni.


----------



## FireCracker (8. April 2012)

Ja wenn die Mittelklasse Kepler noch im Mai kommen dann nehm ich die größere ssd


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss die Zeichensetzung.
> Schreib einfach drauf los. Das wird hier schon verstanden.


 lol, dir ist schon klar, daß daß gegen die Forenregeln verstößt? Hier rennt zwar niemand mit dem Rotstift herum, aber die Forensprache ist deutsch bzw. es wird eine halbwegs korrekte Rechtschreibung erwartet/vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> lol, dir ist schon klar, daß daß gegen die Forenregeln verstößt? Hier rennt zwar niemand mit dem Rotstift herum, aber die Forensprache ist deutsch bzw. es wird eine halbwegs korrekte Rechtschreibung erwartet/vorgeschrieben.


 
Es geht darum dass er sich ausdrücken kann. Er hat erklärt wieso er so schreibt.
Wenn du das nicht versteht lies es einfach nicht. 
Es gibt noch genug andere hier du kannst ja eine Strichliste machen.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules schrieb:
			
		

> *3. Erstellen von Beiträgen und Themen*
> Wie auch in der Hilfe erklärt, sind beim Erstellen von Threads folgende Punkte zu beachten: ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

Und das ist eben Auslegungssache. Für mich sind seine Beiträge lesbar und verständlich.


----------



## FireCracker (9. April 2012)

Danke für die Verteidigung.


Ich hab mal ne Frage hat aber nix mit dem Topic zu tun nur ich Wart auf nen Podcast.
Bei ME3 ist es normal wenn auf Thessia Kai leng entkommt oder wirkt sich die Entscheidung beim Gespräch mit dem Unbekannten darauf aus hab abtrünniger genommen?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Ich habe Modern Warfare schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt. Da kann ich dir so nicht weiter helfen.
Hast du bei Google schon mal gesucht?


Edit:
Ach so. Das ist ja Mass Effect 3. Das habe ich noch gar nicht gespielt.


----------



## FireCracker (9. April 2012)

Google ist bei sowas immer so unhilfreich und gute feagenet ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Setz einfach einen Speicherpunkt an der Stelle und sicher denn. Dann spielst du die eine Version nach der Auswahl eine Weile und schaust wohin das führt.
Später lädst du den Speicherpunkt neu und wählst dann den anderen Weg und schaust wohin der führt.


----------



## FireCracker (9. April 2012)

Gute idee


----------



## FireCracker (10. April 2012)

Also das Ende ist wirklich *******


----------



## FireCracker (23. April 2012)

http://http://www.alternate.de/html/configurator/builder/structure/page.html?kind=pcBuilder&componentType=required&activeClassName=graphicscard&className=graphicscardPCIe&cmd=add&articleId=833542. Was haltet ihr davon muss hält nochmal Monitor zu hab jetzt 1900 wollt mir aber noch ein Handy kaufen


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

Der Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2012)

Mach das ganze ohne Konfigurator. Einfach alle Teile in den Warenkorb und davon dann einen Screenshot.


----------



## FireCracker (23. April 2012)

Und ich gab den bei Amazon gefunden wäre der sein Geld

http://http://www.ankermann-edv.de/ANKERMANN-PC-Systeme/INTEL-Core-i7/GTX-680-HUSKY-i7-2700K-4x3-50GHz-%7C-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-680-2GB-DX::18633.html


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2012)

Der link geht auch nicht.

Über kopieren doch noch geklappt, also:
Billig Case
Ivy-Mobo
Der Kühler wird sich wohl nicht so gut beim ocen machen
Dazu fehlt die Info ob Win dabei ist oder nicht
Das NT ist iO, aber ich würde für den Preis mehr erwarten.

Ich würde ihn mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## FireCracker (1. Mai 2012)

Hab mal ne frage was ist ein intel xeon google hat mir nicht helfen können


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2012)

Der Xeon ist eine Server-CPU, läuft aber auch auf normelen Desktop-Boards und non-ECC RAM. Der Xeon ist nicht übertaktbar.

Interessant ist der E3-1230, der bietet wie der i7-2600K Simultaneous Multithreading


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

Und hat eine nicht funktionierende IGPU.


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2012)

Ohne IGP: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at EU

mit IGP: Intel Xeon E3-1235, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31235) | Geizhals.at EU

Die IGP brauchst Du nicht, ist aber im Notfall für die Bildausgabe hilfreich, wenn Deine Grafikkarte mal defekt sein sollte.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Mai 2012)

Quick Sync oder Virtu MVP sind aber schicke Spielereien


----------

